

Ask HN: Real-world performance difference between i5 4590 and i5 4690? - porker

For the small clock-speed increase on the CPU and IGP there&#x27;s a surprisingly large price difference.<p>I&#x27;ve yet to find a real-world comparison; how much difference have you seen?
======
valarauca1
The Haswell Refresh brand covers ordinary enough processors that don’t have
anything new to offer to the public. Intel didn't do any engineering work with
them, so the consumer properties of the new LGA1150 CPUs are the same as
before including the number of x86 cores, the amount of cache memory, the type
of the integrated graphics core, and the supported technologies. There are no
optimizations in the semiconductor die, so the Haswell Refresh is identical to
the Haswell in terms of power consumption and heat dissipation, too.

>The only real improvement is about the clock rate but it is only achieved by
overclocking old processors. It is increased by 100 MHz only, so the
performance benefits are very small. The new Haswell Refresh processors are a
mere 2-3% faster than their Haswell predecessors in our tests.

Source: [http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/intel-
haswell-r...](http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/intel-haswell-
refresh.html#sect0)

